# Dw yes or no ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The new GT3 RS - yes or no ?:thumb:

We think it looks fab in this colour - Lizard Green


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure about the wing but i guess that is what makes it an RS but i do like the colour, somehow fitting for a fast Porsche. 

Yeah why not


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes..


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Yea I really like that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Great looking car, send it over!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes from me.


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes for me also and that colour is ace.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hell yes!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like Kermit won the lottery.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Love it


----------



## israel123 (May 6, 2017)

hell yeah!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes from me - although to be fair, I’d be very happy with ‘just’ a normal one


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

A yes from me.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh my!!

Oh YES!!:thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes!!!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Oh Yes!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's a yes from me


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Big thumbs up from me. Love the colour and I do like a more distinct Porsche. This certainly fits that bill.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Mmmmmm....Yes

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Absolutely love it! Stunning car!


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes but with a smaller wing.


----------

